
Afrika Needs More Women Computer Scientists.  How to Make It Happen - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2017/03/09/afrika-needs-more-women-computer-scientists-heres-how-to-make-it-happen/
======
LordWinstanley
Kome on, Afikan ladies!

